# Morritt's MTU vs MT2?



## Rascalsmom (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm looking for information about Morritt's in Grand Cayman.  We've exchanged into the Grand with some friends.  I'd like to ask another couple to join us but I'm not sure how to describe their options.  Hoping someone can help me.

1:  I can use an AC to trade in to Morritt's through Interval  - the availability they are showing is MTU.

OR

2:Getaways are available at a very reasonable price for the code MT2 - does anybody know the difference?


----------



## shorts (Jul 22, 2015)

I am not positive but I believe both of these codes are for Morritts Tortuga Club. The MT2 designates developers inventory. In which case your friends would probably get a pool side unit. Chances of an ocean front are not very good on an exchange but it does happen.

Depending on when you are going, two of the pool side buildings have been renovated with a third currently underway, but the majority still need some work. However, they are all clean and it is still a wonderful resort and your friends could come hang out with you in your Grand unit!

So in other words, either code will get you the same type of unit. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 22, 2015)

MTU is not a gold crown resort like the other Morrits, is there really a difference?
I thought they all sat together on the same beach.
Do we have access to the other Morrits if we stay at the original Club?


----------



## shorts (Jul 23, 2015)

You have access to all of the amenities of the resort. The Grand and Tortuga both check in at the same place. Everyone can use all 3 pools and any section of the beach they want. Plus the restaurant and bars.

I think MTU is not Gold Crown due to the units that have not been renovated yet. The renovated ones are really nice!


----------



## joyzilli (Jul 29, 2015)

We just came back from Morritt's and have owned there for many years.  Most exchangers do get poolside units.  The newly renovated units at both the Premier pool and Park pool are all Sat. to Sat. check in. (so far).  So if you want to request one of these new units, you would have to get a Sat. exchange (according to Front Desk staff).  We had additional units that we used to trade in from II and RCI and couldn't get a refurbished unit because we arrived on Sunday.


----------

